
The complete guide to integrate react-navigation and redux (React-Native) - dino_coder
https://medium.com/@shubhnik/a-comprehensive-guide-for-integrating-react-navigation-with-redux-including-authentication-flow-cb7b90611adf
======
dino_coder
The best explanation I have seen for integrating react-navigation and redux.
The author has put a lot of hard work here in this nicely well explained
article. Claps.

